# drop in temp while preg



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Does a drop below 98 hint to demise of a pregnancy?


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

NO!

Before I got pregnant with #3 we had been charting for a year tta and when I got pregnant I kept on charting thinking it would make me feel more comfortable with the pregnancy. I had a couple of days in the low 97's and was sure I would miscarry. Turns out everything was fine and although your temps are usually high for the first few weeks after conception it is normal for them to drop afterwards. After that my DH and MW convinced me to stop temping since I was making myself







Everything turned out just fine









Keri


----------



## woodstar (Sep 17, 2005)

mysticmomma- my temps have also dropped while prego. right now, i am 21 weeks pregnant, and about a month ago my temp was 96.8!


----------

